# [solved] Black screen with amdgpu/ati-19.1.0 and rx5700xt

## nikster77

Hello Forum.

As the title says: my screen stays black after emerging the new amdgpu and  xf86-video-ati drivers.

After emerging the new amdgpu and xf86-video-ati drivers (19.1.0) the screen stay black where login (sddm) should be shown, also the keyboard is unresponsive.

It worked before with 19.0.1 drivers, so I assume it's something driver related (first I filed a bug on bugs.gentoo.org but they told me to try it here, so here I go).

The video card is an rx5700xt and I had this problem before but just downgraded to 19.0.1 and it worked again, so I ignored this.

Yesterday I upgraded @world and wanted to downgrade the drivers afterwards but they aren't in portage anymore.

However, this is what I know:

* Xorg starts but doesn't recognize the graphics chip (from xorg.0.log):

     (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x731f)

* It seems to me that firmware is not loaded (maybe because the chip is not  recognized), because dmesg doesn't show a "firmware amdgpu thisandthat" line, which I guess it should.

Googling around I found a thread on archlinux forums mentioning similar problems, claiming this had to to with llvm and/or mesa being to old (because X -retro says so), so I upgraded them to latest (non 9999) version but an re-emerged xorg + amdgpu/ati drivers + sddm, but to no avail. 

The kernel is configured as suggested in the gentoo amdgpu wiki page.

X -retro 

shows this:

(II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

radeonsi: Navi family support requires LLVM 9 or higher

And it still shows this after I upgraded to llvm-9.0.0.  

Kernel is:

System uname: Linux-5.4.0-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_1700X_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

I'm a bit lost at what to do now but maybe someone here has expirienced a similiar problem and can provide some help/insight.

I can provide more Logs/dmesg/emerge --info output if needed.Last edited by nikster77 on Sat Dec 07, 2019 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Goverp

Why are you using xf86-video-ati and not xf86-video-amdgpu (which you get from VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" in make.conf)?

Have you tried following the wiki article on AMDGPU?

----------

## nikster77

Both were installed automatically with said settings in make.conf.

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

I followed the the article, yes (it worked for about a month now with 19.0.1).

Installed amdgpu as Module and not statically built the firmwares into the kernel.

I'll uninstall xf86-video-ati as soon as I get home and see where this leads.

Thanks for your reply!

----------

## loki_val

How are you loading the amdgpu kernel modules? Initramfs, monolithic or module upon startup?

I'm asking because firmware gets loaded on module loading.

Also, do you have the latest needed patches for Navi10?

Kernel: AMDGPU driver with Navi card hangs Xorg in fullscreen only.

LLVM: AMDGPU: Fix SMEM WAR hazard for gfx10 readlane

+ A patch for MESA that is in media-libs/mesa-19.3.0_rc4

----------

## loki_val

I didn’t see your last post before posting. Could you try 

```
modprobe amdgpu
```

 before X11 starts and see if that changes anything? If not, can we see your dmesg and xorg logs.

----------

## nikster77

I have uninstalled the ati driver but that didn't change anything.

Also I upgraded to mesa-19.3.0_rc5.

Here is the output of lsmod (after modprobing amdgpu but it is already loaded at boot like this):

```

 # lsmod | grep amdgpu

amdgpu               3563520  1

mfd_core               16384  1 amdgpu

gpu_sched              24576  1 amdgpu

ttm                    73728  1 amdgpu

backlight              16384  1 amdgpu

```

dmesg:

```

~ # dmesg | grep "amdgpu\|drm"

[   10.106277] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.

[   10.106478] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 0: 0xe0000000 -> 0xefffffff

[   10.106479] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 2: 0xf0000000 -> 0xf01fffff

[   10.106480] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: remove_conflicting_pci_framebuffers: bar 5: 0xfca00000 -> 0xfca7ffff

[   10.106482] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: vgaarb: deactivate vga console

[   10.109459] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (NAVI10 0x1002:0x731F 0x1DA2:0xE409 0xC1).

[   10.109472] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFCA00000

[   10.109472] [drm] register mmio size: 524288

[   10.130807] [drm] set register base offset for ATHUB

[   10.130808] [drm] set register base offset for CLKA

[   10.130809] [drm] set register base offset for CLKA

[   10.130809] [drm] set register base offset for CLKA

[   10.130810] [drm] set register base offset for CLKA

[   10.130811] [drm] set register base offset for CLKA

[   10.130811] [drm] set register base offset for DF

[   10.130812] [drm] set register base offset for DMU

[   10.130813] [drm] set register base offset for GC

[   10.130814] [drm] set register base offset for HDP

[   10.130814] [drm] set register base offset for MMHUB

[   10.130815] [drm] set register base offset for MP0

[   10.130816] [drm] set register base offset for MP1

[   10.130816] [drm] set register base offset for NBIF

[   10.130817] [drm] set register base offset for NBIF

[   10.130817] [drm] set register base offset for OSSSYS

[   10.130818] [drm] set register base offset for SDMA0

[   10.130819] [drm] set register base offset for SDMA1

[   10.130821] [drm] set register base offset for SMUIO

[   10.130823] [drm] set register base offset for THM

[   10.130824] [drm] set register base offset for UVD

[   10.130827] [drm] add ip block number 0 <nv_common>

[   10.130828] [drm] add ip block number 1 <gmc_v10_0>

[   10.130828] [drm] add ip block number 2 <navi10_ih>

[   10.130829] [drm] add ip block number 3 <psp>

[   10.130830] [drm] add ip block number 4 <smu>

[   10.130831] [drm] add ip block number 5 <dm>

[   10.130832] [drm] add ip block number 6 <gfx_v10_0>

[   10.130833] [drm] add ip block number 7 <sdma_v5_0>

[   10.130834] [drm] add ip block number 8 <vcn_v2_0>

[   10.134234] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: No more image in the PCI ROM

[   10.134273] [drm] VCN decode is enabled in VM mode

[   10.134274] [drm] VCN encode is enabled in VM mode

[   10.134275] [drm] VCN jpeg decode is enabled in VM mode

[   10.134311] [drm] vm size is 262144 GB, 4 levels, block size is 9-bit, fragment size is 9-bit

[   10.134316] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: VRAM: 8176M 0x0000008000000000 - 0x00000081FEFFFFFF (8176M used)

[   10.134318] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: GART: 512M 0x0000000000000000 - 0x000000001FFFFFFF

[   10.134324] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=8176M, BAR=256M

[   10.134325] [drm] RAM width 256bits GDDR6

[   10.134427] [drm] amdgpu: 8176M of VRAM memory ready

[   10.134432] [drm] amdgpu: 8176M of GTT memory ready.

[   10.134444] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 131072, num gpu pages 131072

[   10.134558] [drm] PCIE GART of 512M enabled (table at 0x0000008000900000).

[   10.170230] [drm] use_doorbell being set to: [true]

[   10.170470] [drm] use_doorbell being set to: [true]

[   10.177528] [drm] Found VCN firmware Version ENC: 1.4 DEC: 3 VEP: 0 Revision: 0

[   10.177535] [drm] PSP loading VCN firmware

[   10.750544] [drm] reserve 0x7200000 from 0x81f7c00000 for PSP TMR

[   11.253992] amdgpu: [powerplay] SMU is initialized successfully!

[   11.302536] [drm] Display Core initialized with v3.2.48!

[   11.302626] snd_hda_intel 0000:0a:00.1: bound 0000:0a:00.0 (ops amdgpu_dm_audio_component_bind_ops [amdgpu])

[   11.403845] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[   11.403846] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[   11.404392] [drm] kiq ring mec 2 pipe 1 q 0

[   11.404486] [drm] ring test on 10 succeeded in 37 usecs

[   11.404527] [drm] ring test on 10 succeeded in 9 usecs

[   11.404587] [drm] gfx 0 ring me 0 pipe 0 q 0

[   11.404614] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 10 usecs

[   11.404614] [drm] gfx 1 ring me 0 pipe 1 q 0

[   11.404619] [drm] ring test on 1 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   11.404620] [drm] compute ring 0 mec 1 pipe 0 q 0

[   11.404627] [drm] ring test on 2 succeeded in 2 usecs

[   11.404628] [drm] compute ring 1 mec 1 pipe 1 q 0

[   11.404635] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   11.404635] [drm] compute ring 2 mec 1 pipe 2 q 0

[   11.404642] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   11.404642] [drm] compute ring 3 mec 1 pipe 3 q 0

[   11.404649] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   11.404650] [drm] compute ring 4 mec 1 pipe 0 q 1

[   11.404656] [drm] ring test on 6 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   11.404657] [drm] compute ring 5 mec 1 pipe 1 q 1

[   11.404664] [drm] ring test on 7 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   11.404664] [drm] compute ring 6 mec 1 pipe 2 q 1

[   11.404671] [drm] ring test on 8 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   11.404672] [drm] compute ring 7 mec 1 pipe 3 q 1

[   11.404678] [drm] ring test on 9 succeeded in 1 usecs

[   11.404755] [drm] ring test on 11 succeeded in 12 usecs

[   11.404785] [drm] ring test on 12 succeeded in 8 usecs

[   11.431856] [drm] VCN decode and encode initialized successfully(under DPG Mode).

[   11.435862] [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0AC9000

[   11.435864] [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000

[   11.435864] [drm] size 24576000

[   11.435865] [drm] fb depth is 24

[   11.435865] [drm]    pitch is 15360

[   11.435947] fbcon: amdgpudrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   11.561506] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: fb0: amdgpudrmfb frame buffer device

[   11.640678] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 0(gfx_0.0.0) uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 0

[   11.640681] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 1(gfx_0.1.0) uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 0

[   11.640682] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 2(comp_1.0.0) uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 0

[   11.640683] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 3(comp_1.1.0) uses VM inv eng 7 on hub 0

[   11.640684] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 4(comp_1.2.0) uses VM inv eng 8 on hub 0

[   11.640686] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 5(comp_1.3.0) uses VM inv eng 9 on hub 0

[   11.640687] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 6(comp_1.0.1) uses VM inv eng 10 on hub 0

[   11.640688] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 7(comp_1.1.1) uses VM inv eng 11 on hub 0

[   11.640690] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 8(comp_1.2.1) uses VM inv eng 12 on hub 0

[   11.640691] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 9(comp_1.3.1) uses VM inv eng 13 on hub 0

[   11.640692] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 10(kiq_2.1.0) uses VM inv eng 14 on hub 0

[   11.640693] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 11(sdma0) uses VM inv eng 15 on hub 0

[   11.640694] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 12(sdma1) uses VM inv eng 16 on hub 0

[   11.640696] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 13(vcn_dec) uses VM inv eng 4 on hub 1

[   11.640697] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 14(vcn_enc0) uses VM inv eng 5 on hub 1

[   11.640698] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 15(vcn_enc1) uses VM inv eng 6 on hub 1

[   11.640699] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: ring 16(vcn_jpeg) uses VM inv eng 7 on hub 1

[   11.640852] [drm] Initialized amdgpu 3.35.0 20150101 for 0000:0a:00.0 on minor 0

[   13.690613] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded

[   13.690642] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded

[   13.690699] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded

[   13.690732] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded

[   13.690797] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded

[   13.690894] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[   13.690947] [drm] ib test on ring 6 succeeded

[   13.690974] [drm] ib test on ring 7 succeeded

[   13.691067] [drm] ib test on ring 8 succeeded

[   13.691160] [drm] ib test on ring 9 succeeded

[   13.691207] [drm] ib test on ring 10 succeeded

[   13.691233] [drm] ib test on ring 11 succeeded

[   13.691261] [drm] ib test on ring 12 succeeded

```

xorg.0.log:

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    40.785] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-7304.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[    40.785] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.5

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    40.785] Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    40.785] Current Operating System: Linux suse 5.4.0-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Nov 30 11:20:38 CET 2019 x86_64

[    40.785] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-5.4.0-gentoo root=/dev/md126 ro

[    40.785] Build Date: 01 December 2019  01:54:45AM

[    40.785]  

[    40.785] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4

[    40.785]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    40.785] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    40.785] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec  1 01:59:41 2019

[    40.789] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    40.789] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    40.789] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    40.793] (==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

[    40.793] (**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

[    40.793] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[    40.793] (**) |   |-->Device "rx5700xt"

[    40.793] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

[    40.793] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    40.793] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    40.793] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    40.793] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    40.803] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

[    40.803]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    40.804] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    40.804] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    40.804] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    40.804] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    40.804] (WW) Disabling Mouse1

[    40.804] (II) Loader magic: 0x5639fcb9ac60

[    40.804] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    40.804]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    40.804]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.0

[    40.804]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    40.804]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    40.804] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    40.812] (--) PCI:*(10@0:0:0) 1002:731f:1da2:e409 rev 193, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/2097152, 0xfca00000/524288, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    40.812] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    40.812] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    40.812] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[    40.812] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    40.812] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[    40.812] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    40.813] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    40.840] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.840]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    40.840]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    40.840] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"

[    40.842] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so

[    40.849] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.849]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 19.1.0

[    40.849]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    40.849]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    40.849] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:

   All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver

[    40.849] (++) using VT number 7

[    40.868] (II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    40.869] (II) AMDGPU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen 1" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    40.869] (**) AMDGPU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    40.869] (II) AMDGPU(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    40.869] (==) AMDGPU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    40.869] (**) AMDGPU(0): Option "AccelMethod" "glamor"

[    40.869] (**) AMDGPU(0): Option "DRI" "3"

[    40.869] (**) AMDGPU(0): Option "TearFree" "on"

[    40.869] (==) AMDGPU(0): RGB weight 888

[    40.869] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    40.869] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x731f)

[    40.869] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    40.869] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    40.872] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    40.873] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    40.873]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    40.873]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    40.873] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    40.873] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    40.873] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

```

Found some strange trace in /var/log/messages:

```

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: [drm] REG_WAIT timeout 1us * 100000 tries - optc1_disable_crtc line:486

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: ------------[ cut here ]------------

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: WARNING: CPU: 5 PID: 4188 at drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu/../display/dc/dc_helper.c:332 generic_reg_wait+0x124/0x135 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: Modules linked in: snd_hda_codec_realtek amdgpu(+) snd_hda_codec_generic snd_hda_codec_hdmi snd_hda_intel snd_intel_nhlt snd_hda_codec kvm_amd input_leds led_class snd_hda_core joydev kvm snd_hwdep mfd_core gpu_sched snd_pcm ttm snd_timer ccp irqbypass backlight snd sha1_generic pcspkr i2c_piix4 rtc_cmos button ppdev xts cbc sha256_generic libsha256 ixgb ixgbe mdio ptp pps_core dca vxlan ip6_udp_tunnel udp_tunnel macvlan sky2 realtek r8169 libphy pcnet32 e1000 msdos fuse nfs lockd grace sunrpc multipath linear raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_zero dm_snapshot dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_crypt usbhid xhci_pci xhci_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_pci ehci_hcd usbcore usb_common aic94xx libsas lpfc crct10dif_generic crc_t10dif crct10dif_common qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc mptspi mptscsih mptbase

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  atp870u dc395x qla1280 parport_pc imm parport dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg sata_mv ahci libahci sata_nv pata_marvell pata_amd pata_pcmcia libata pcmcia pcmcia_core

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: CPU: 5 PID: 4188 Comm: udevd Not tainted 5.4.0-gentoo #1

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: Hardware name: System manufacturer System Product Name/PRIME B350-PLUS, BIOS 5220 09/12/2019

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RIP: 0010:generic_reg_wait+0x124/0x135 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: Code: 5f 89 c2 e9 07 e9 58 e0 ff c3 e9 50 ff ff ff 4c 89 f1 44 89 e2 44 89 fe 48 c7 c7 85 5f f5 a0 e8 dd 6f 1f e0 83 7d 20 01 74 02 <0f> 0b 48 83 c4 18 5b 5d 41 5c 41 5d 41 5e 41 5f c3 55 53 89 d5 89

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RSP: 0018:ffffc90000527290 EFLAGS: 00010297

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RAX: 0000000000000047 RBX: 00000000000186a1 RCX: 0000000000000000

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffffc900005271c4 RDI: ffffffff822229b0

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RBP: ffff8887fa4af980 R08: 0000000000000002 R09: 0000000000027000

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: R10: f6ee8bdcbfe8bc16 R11: 0000000000000003 R12: 00000000000186a0

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: R13: 0000000000000010 R14: ffffffffa0f12b40 R15: 0000000000000001

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: FS:  00007fef144af300(0000) GS:ffff8887fe940000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: CR2: 00007f9ceb836180 CR3: 00000007f9848000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: Call Trace:

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  optc1_disable_crtc+0xa5/0xad [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  power_down_all_hw_blocks+0xdd/0x167 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  dce110_enable_accelerated_mode+0x137/0x16d [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  dc_commit_state+0x1ac/0x48e [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  amdgpu_dm_atomic_commit_tail+0x2cc/0x1534 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? get_page_from_freelist+0x7a6/0x8cc

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? dcn20_validate_bandwidth_internal+0x1b3/0x236 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? fill_dc_plane_info_and_addr+0x2b9/0x2b9 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? dm_plane_helper_prepare_fb+0x55/0x256 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? ____cache_alloc+0x5b2/0x692

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? crtc_or_fake_commit+0x68/0x89

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? commit_tail+0x87/0xca

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  commit_tail+0x87/0xca

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  drm_atomic_helper_commit+0xda/0xf0

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  drm_client_modeset_commit_atomic+0x133/0x1a0

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  drm_client_modeset_commit_force+0x34/0x122

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  drm_fb_helper_restore_fbdev_mode_unlocked+0x3a/0x77

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  drm_fb_helper_set_par+0x36/0x41

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  fbcon_init+0x381/0x487

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  visual_init+0xcc/0x121

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  do_bind_con_driver+0x1ad/0x29d

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  do_take_over_console+0x152/0x161

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  do_fbcon_takeover+0x53/0x8b

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  register_framebuffer+0x26e/0x2bd

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  __drm_fb_helper_initial_config_and_unlock+0x338/0x40d

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  amdgpu_fbdev_init+0xd0/0xda [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  amdgpu_device_init+0x144a/0x1633 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  amdgpu_driver_load_kms+0x41/0x120 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  drm_dev_register+0xd0/0x18c

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  amdgpu_pci_probe+0x140/0x191 [amdgpu]

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  pci_device_probe+0x9e/0x11b

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  really_probe+0x138/0x2b1

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  driver_probe_device+0x91/0xc2

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  device_driver_attach+0x36/0x4e

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  __driver_attach+0x91/0x98

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? device_driver_attach+0x4e/0x4e

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  bus_for_each_dev+0x6c/0x9e

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? do_raw_spin_lock+0x2b/0x52

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  bus_add_driver+0x103/0x1b4

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? 0xffffffffa0860000

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  driver_register+0x94/0xc9

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? 0xffffffffa0860000

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  do_one_initcall+0x9f/0x1bf

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? kmem_cache_alloc_trace+0x91/0xa0

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  do_init_module+0x56/0x1d8

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  load_module+0x1c6b/0x210f

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  ? __do_sys_finit_module+0x8b/0xb1

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  __do_sys_finit_module+0x8b/0xb1

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  do_syscall_64+0x72/0x7f

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel:  entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RIP: 0033:0x7fef13bc5449

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: Code: 00 00 00 75 05 48 83 c4 18 c3 e8 b2 94 01 00 66 90 48 89 f8 48 89 f7 48 89 d6 48 89 ca 4d 89 c2 4d 89 c8 4c 8b 4c 24 08 0f 05 <48> 3d 01 f0 ff ff 73 01 c3 48 8b 0d 17 8a 2c 00 f7 d8 64 89 01 48

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RSP: 002b:00007fff213636d8 EFLAGS: 00000246 ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000139

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 000055c27b975590 RCX: 00007fef13bc5449

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 00007fef13ea53dd RDI: 000000000000000e

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: RBP: 00007fef13ea53dd R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 000055c27b99d080

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: R10: 000000000000000e R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000000000000

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: R13: 000055c27b97a8a0 R14: 0000000000020000 R15: 000055c27b975590

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: ---[ end trace 4e90741954b6345a ]---

Dec  1 09:25:08 suse kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x50

```

Thanks for responding!

----------

## nikster77

If I disable the SI and CKI Parts under AMDGPU in the kernel configuration, I get rid of the above trace.

But I've found this:

```

Dec  1 10:19:44 suse kernel: amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: No more image in the PCI ROM

Dec  1 10:19:44 suse kernel: ATOM BIOS: 113-D1990103-O09

```

Does this mean that the firmware is not loaded at all?

# modinfo -F firmware amdgpu | wc -l

271

modinfo lists lots of firmwares including the on for navi10, though.

----------

## loki_val

 *nikster77 wrote:*   

> If I disable the SI and CKI Parts under AMDGPU in the kernel configuration, I get rid of the above trace.
> 
> But I've found this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I don't know that that is the case, but a reasonable trouble-shooting step might be to try incorporating the firmware into the kernel.

I'm running 

```
peter@alfsgard /boot $ uname -a

Linux alfsgard 5.4.0 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Nov 27 22:32:46 CET 2019 x86_64 AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

with an RX 5700 XT so I've uploaded my kernel config for inspiration.. It's a monolithic build with very few modules.

----------

## nikster77

The firmware is build in now but the screen stays black nonetheless:

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    42.987] (--) Log file renamed from "/var/log/Xorg.pid-7525.log" to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"

[    42.988] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.5

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    42.988] Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    42.988] Current Operating System: Linux suse 5.4.0-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 1 12:20:13 CET 2019 x86_64

[    42.988] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-5.4.0-gentoo root=/dev/md126 ro

[    42.988] Build Date: 01 December 2019  10:15:01AM

[    42.988]  

[    42.988] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4

[    42.988]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    42.988] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    42.988] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec  1 12:30:51 2019

[    42.994] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    42.994] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    42.997] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    42.997] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    42.997] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    42.997] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    42.997] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    42.997] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    42.997] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    42.997] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    42.997] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    43.008] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    43.008] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    43.008] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    43.008] (II) Loader magic: 0x55a3e3d77c60

[    43.008] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    43.008]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    43.008]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.0

[    43.008]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    43.008]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    43.009] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    43.014] (--) PCI:*(10@0:0:0) 1002:731f:1da2:e409 rev 193, Mem @ 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/2097152, 0xfca00000/524288, I/O @ 0x0000e000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    43.014] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    43.017] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    43.020] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.020]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.020]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    43.021] (II) Applying OutputClass "AMDgpu" to /dev/dri/card0

[    43.021]    loading driver: amdgpu

[    43.021] (==) Matched amdgpu as autoconfigured driver 0

[    43.021] (==) Matched ati as autoconfigured driver 1

[    43.021] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    43.021] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    43.021] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    43.021] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    43.021] (II) LoadModule: "amdgpu"

[    43.022] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/amdgpu_drv.so

[    43.026] (II) Module amdgpu: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.026]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 19.1.0

[    43.026]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.026]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    43.026] (II) LoadModule: "ati"

[    43.027] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

[    43.027] (II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.027]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 19.1.0

[    43.027]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.027]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    43.046] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[    43.046] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[    43.053] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.053]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 19.1.0

[    43.053]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.053]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    43.053] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    43.053] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    43.054] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.054]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 1.20.5

[    43.054]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.054]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    43.054] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    43.054] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[    43.055] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.055]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 0.5.0

[    43.055]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.055]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    43.055] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    43.055] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[    43.056] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.056]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 2.4.0

[    43.056]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    43.056]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    43.056] (II) AMDGPU: Driver for AMD Radeon:

   All GPUs supported by the amdgpu kernel driver

[    43.056] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

   ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24), ATI FireMV 2400,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24), ATI FireGL M24 GL,

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV380), ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3), ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4),

   ATI Radeon 9500, ATI Radeon 9600TX, ATI FireGL Z1, ATI Radeon 9800SE,

   ATI Radeon 9800, ATI FireGL X2, ATI Radeon 9600, ATI Radeon 9600SE,

   ATI Radeon 9600XT, ATI FireGL T2, ATI Radeon 9650, ATI FireGL RV360,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW,

   ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1), ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP, ATI Radeon 9000/PRO, ATI Radeon 9000,

   ATI Radeon X800 (R420), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800SE (R420), ATI FireGL X3 (R420),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R420), ATI Radeon X800 VE (R420),

   ATI Radeon X850 (R480), ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480),

   ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480), ATI Radeon Mobility M7,

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7, ATI Radeon Mobility M6,

   ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9), ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9),

   ATI Radeon 9700 Pro, ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro, ATI FireGL X1,

   ATI Radeon 9800PRO, ATI Radeon 9800XT,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10), ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11),

   ATI Radeon, ATI FireGL 8700/8800, ATI Radeon 8500, ATI Radeon 9100,

   ATI Radeon 7500, ATI Radeon VE/7000, ATI ES1000,

   ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22), ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C),

   ATI FireGL M22 GL, ATI Radeon X800 (R423), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800LE (R423), ATI Radeon X800SE (R423),

   ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430),

   ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430), ATI Radeon X800 (R430),

   ATI FireGL V7100 (R423), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423),

   ATI FireGL unknown (R423), ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26),

   ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26), ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26),

   ATI Radeon X550XTX, ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200,

   ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M, ATI Radeon 9250, ATI Radeon 9200,

   ATI Radeon 9200SE, ATI FireMV 2200, ATI Radeon X300 (RV370),

   ATI Radeon X600 (RV370), ATI Radeon X550 (RV370),

   ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370), ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28),

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28), ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28),

   ATI Radeon X850, ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480),

   ATI Radeon X800XT (R423), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410),

   ATI Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility Radeon X1800 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1800, ATI Mobility FireGL V7200,

   ATI FireGL V7200, ATI FireGL V5300, ATI Mobility FireGL V7100,

   ATI FireGL V7300, ATI FireGL V7350, ATI Radeon X1600, ATI RV505,

   ATI Radeon X1300/X1550, ATI Radeon X1550, ATI M54-GL,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, ATI Radeon X1550 64-bit,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1300, ATI Radeon X1300, ATI FireGL V3300,

   ATI FireGL V3350, ATI Mobility Radeon X1450,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X2300, ATI Mobility Radeon X1350,

   ATI FireMV 2250, ATI Radeon X1650, ATI Mobility FireGL V5200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1600, ATI Radeon X1300 XT/X1600 Pro,

   ATI FireGL V3400, ATI Mobility FireGL V5250,

   ATI Mobility Radeon X1700, ATI Mobility Radeon X1700 XT,

   ATI FireGL V5200, ATI Radeon X2300HD, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2300,

   ATI Radeon X1950, ATI Radeon X1900, ATI AMD Stream Processor,

   ATI RV560, ATI Mobility Radeon X1900, ATI Radeon X1950 GT, ATI RV570,

   ATI FireGL V7400, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP, ATI Radeon X1200, ATI RS740,

   ATI RS740M, ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2900 GT, ATI FireGL V8650, ATI FireGL V8600,

   ATI FireGL V7600, ATI Radeon 4800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4870 x2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4850 x2, ATI FirePro V8750 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V7760 (FireGL), ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850,

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4850 X2, ATI FirePro RV770,

   AMD FireStream 9270, AMD FireStream 9250, ATI FirePro V8700 (FireGL),

   ATI Mobility RADEON HD 4870, ATI Mobility RADEON M98,

   ATI FirePro M7750, ATI M98, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650,

   ATI Radeon RV730 (AGP), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670,

   ATI FirePro M5750, ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670], ATI RADEON E4600,

   ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series, ATI RV730 PRO [Radeon HD 4650],

   ATI FirePro V7750 (FireGL), ATI FirePro V5700 (FireGL),

   ATI FirePro V3750 (FireGL), ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4830,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4850, ATI FirePro M7740, ATI RV740,

   ATI Radeon HD 4770, ATI Radeon HD 4700 Series, ATI RV610,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro,

   ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP, ATI FireGL V4000, ATI Radeon HD 2350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400 XT, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2400,

   ATI RADEON E2400, ATI FireMV 2260, ATI RV670, ATI Radeon HD3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850, ATI Radeon HD3850,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3850 X2, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3870 X2, ATI Radeon HD3870 X2,

   ATI FireGL V7700, ATI Radeon HD3690, AMD Firestream 9170,

   ATI Radeon HD 4550, ATI Radeon RV710, ATI Radeon HD 4350,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon 4500 Series,

   ATI FirePro RG220, ATI Mobility Radeon 4330, ATI RV630,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT AGP, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro, ATI Gemini RV630,

   ATI Gemini Mobility Radeon HD 2600 XT, ATI FireGL V5600,

   ATI FireGL V3600, ATI Radeon HD 2600 LE,

   ATI Mobility FireGL Graphics Processor, ATI Radeon HD 3470,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 3450, ATI Radeon HD 3430, ATI FirePro V3700,

   ATI FireMV 2450, ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series, ATI Radeon HD 3650 AGP,

   ATI Radeon HD 3600 PRO, ATI Radeon HD 3600 XT,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670,

   ATI Mobility FireGL V5700, ATI Mobility FireGL V5725,

   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3100 Graphics,

   ATI Radeon HD 3300 Graphics, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics, SUMO, SUMO2,

   ATI Radeon HD 4200, ATI Radeon 4100, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200,

   ATI Mobility Radeon 4100, ATI Radeon HD 4290, ATI Radeon HD 4250,

   AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series Graphics,

   AMD Radeon HD 6200 Series Graphics, PALM, CYPRESS,

   ATI FirePro (FireGL) Graphics Adapter, AMD Firestream 9370,

   AMD Firestream 9350, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5900 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series,

   ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 6700 Series,

   ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5570,

   ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5570, ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series,

   REDWOOD, ATI Mobility Radeon Graphics, CEDAR, ATI FirePro 2270,

   ATI Radeon HD 5450, CAYMAN, AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series,

   AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series, Mobility Radeon HD 6000 Series, BARTS,

   AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series, AMD Radeon HD 6700 Series, TURKS, CAICOS,

   ARUBA, TAHITI, PITCAIRN, VERDE, OLAND, HAINAN, BONAIRE, KABINI,

   MULLINS, KAVERI, HAWAII

[    43.057] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    43.057] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[    43.057] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[    43.057] (++) using VT number 7

[    43.072] (II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

[    43.079] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    43.079] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[    43.079] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[    43.079] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[    43.082] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[    43.083] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.083]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 0.0.2

[    43.083]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    43.083] (II) AMDGPU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    43.083] (==) AMDGPU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    43.083] (II) AMDGPU(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    43.083] (==) AMDGPU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    43.083] (==) AMDGPU(0): RGB weight 888

[    43.083] (II) AMDGPU(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[    43.083] (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x731f)

[    43.083] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    43.083] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    43.083] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    43.084] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    43.084]    compiled for 1.20.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    43.084]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    43.084] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    43.084] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    43.084] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

```

I have also applied the patch mentioned in your first post by now.

Also thanks for your config, I've built a kernel around that for testing.

The screen stays black.

I guess I've never been so lost before...

----------

## loki_val

It looks like you've probably already done so, but if it was me, I'd at some point go back to basics and try if brute forcing it may help.

```
emerge -uDNav world

emerge -eav --keep-going world
```

and leave it to brew for half a day.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nikster77,

Are you sure you are booting the kernel you think you are?

Check the time and date in 

```
uname -a
```

That the build time/date of the running kernel.

Its also at the top of dmesg.

----------

## nikster77

NeddySeagoon.

Yes, pretty much.

For example: all those "ATI Lines" in the xorg.0.log started to appear after I built the firmware statically into the kernel.

Thank you both for bearing with me.

I'm re-emerging @world at the moment as suggested by loki_val.

That's also a good opportunity to switch to gcc-9.2...  :Cool: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nikster77,

There are lots of examples on the forums where people have fixed their problem but don't know it because they are running the wrong kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> all those "ATI Lines" 

  are provided by the Xorg Radeon driver loading. They say nothing about your kernel.

However, your /var/log/Xorg.0.log says

```
[    42.988] Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    42.988] Current Operating System: Linux suse 5.4.0-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 1 12:20:13 CET 2019 x86_64
```

I should have spotted that before I posted. Sorry about that.

----------

## nikster77

At this point the entire system was rebuilt, I've switched Display Port to HDMI, reconfigured PCIe settings in BIOS several times, switched from sddm to lightdm -> the Screen stays black.

This is sapphire rx5700xt nitro+, so it has two BIOSes, I've switched to the second one -> the screen stays black.

Xorg.0.log still brings (which I guess is the relevant error, it just does not recognize the gpu, thus not loading the firmware):

```

 (--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x731f)

```

lightdm brings an interesting error though, the same error I got from X -retro: 

```

tail -n 100 /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log 

X.Org X Server 1.20.5

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux suse 5.4.0-gentoo #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 2 08:58:07 CET 2019 x86_64

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-5.4.0-gentoo root=/dev/md126 ro

Build Date: 01 December 2019  10:15:01AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.38.4

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec  2 09:31:38 2019

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

radeonsi: Navi family support requires LLVM 9 or higher

```

So I'm installing clang-9.0.0 (llvm-9 was already installed but the two are depending on each other as I understand), then rebuild all.

As I understand (I've never used an ATI before) radeonsi is the "fallback" driver and may work when amdgpu does not.

Stay tuned.

----------

## Ant P.

The naming of these things can be confusing:

amdgpu is the name of the kernel module

radeonsi is the name of the mesa opengl driver

amdgpu is also the name of the xorg 2D driver

The mesa part is what's causing the llvm error. With new hardware it's usually the case that the 2D driver needs the 3D one, so it's unavoidable.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

nikster77,

The firmware is loaded by the kernel (or not). You can read all about it in dmesg.

Put all of dmesg onto a pastebin please.

There are two versions of x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu in the tree.

The stable 19.1.0 version and the live as it happens commit by commit, -9999 version.

In view of  

```
(--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x731f)
```

Try the -9999 version.

It may not build, if it does build, it may not work, if it works, it might try to drink all the beer in your fridge too.

You will need to keyword it.

-- edit --

If you are using the stable mesa, that's 10.0.4, try the testing 19.3.0_rc5, then there is the -9999 version, which comes with all the warnings above.

----------

## nikster77

So, it works again.

I'm not entirely sure why though.

As last measures I have rebuilt the system twice: one time with my "old" gcc-8.2 and with mostly unchanged settings (except the the ones documented above).

Then, after the sddm error about radeon support with llvm9 I rebuilt it with llvm9/clang9 and now it works.

This may indicate that the error had something to do with the above but may also be just a coincidence.

And guess what:

```

(--) AMDGPU(0): Chipset: "Unknown AMD Radeon GPU" (ChipID = 0x731f)

```

tl;dr: works again, no clue why (better than doesn't work and no clue why I guess...).

Thanks for your support guys.

----------

## nikster77

Found it (somehow):

It's about mesa.

Something has changed in the new 19.1.0 drivers compared to 19.0.1 that is affected by the mesa version.

I reverted some packages back to stable that I had set unstable during the process of fixing the system.

XORG breaks and the screen stays black if mesa version is < 19.3.0_rc5.

So the solution is:

```

echo ">=media-libs/mesa-19.3.0_rc5 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

```

Also this is still set (I don't have the time to recompile the whole system several times) and *may* help if you face the same problem:

```

=sys-devel/llvm-9.0.1_rc1 ~amd64

=sys-devel/clang-9.0.0 ~amd64

=sys-devel/clang-runtime-9.0.0 ~amd64

~sys-libs/compiler-rt-9.0.0:9.0.0 ~amd64

~sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-9.0.0:9.0.0 ~amd64

=sys-libs/libomp-9.0.0 ~amd64

```

----------

## nitro322

Thanks, nikster77.  I had the same problem (also with an RX 5700) and it took a while to find the fix.  Your post was very helpful.

----------

